# jailbreak pour supprimer son photo



## luneo (28 Février 2018)

hello

j'ai ouvert un sujet pour supprimer le son lors de la prise d'une photo 
https://forums.macg.co/threads/supprimer-le-son-quand-on-prends-une-photo.1302577/

il en ressort qu'il est peut être possible de le supprimer par le jailbreak ,donc je me permet de créer ce sujet pour savoir si cela et oui ou non réalisable ? 

merci par avance pour votre aide


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2018)

Quel iOs ?


----------



## luneo (3 Mars 2018)

hello

ios 11.2.6

merci encore d'essayer de m'aider


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2018)

Il y a Electra pour le jailbreak , il me semble 

Apres il faut chercher une application pour couper votre son


----------



## luneo (4 Mars 2018)

hello

merci pour ta réponse ,aurais tu un lien pour trouver cela et peut être quelques conseil  ?

j'ai trouvé un tutoriel mais si j'ai bien compris il ne pends pas encore cette version d'ios ?


----------



## Lucas63 (20 Février 2019)

Bonjour est-il possible de jailbreak mon iPhone sous iOS 12.1.2 pour couper le son des photos? Merci d’avance


----------



## yayatwiste (6 Mars 2019)

Bonjour, 

Il est tout à fait possible de supprimer les sons de déclenchement photo et video, avec un iphone jailbreaké télécharger "iFile" c'est un explorateur de fichier, et allez dans system/library/AudioUI et dans le dossier AudioUI tout ce qui est camera à supprimé et faite un respring.

Une fois respring fait prenez une photo et vous verrez plus de son de prise de photo et c'est parfait pour prendre des photos discrêtement.

Sa marche même sur ios 12 jailbreak, je suis jailbreaker sur ios 10.1.1 avec un iPhone 7 Plus.

Voila.


----------

